# Worry About/For Other Breeds?



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I didn't want to hijack the other thread going atm about breeds we all have on our 'someday own' lists, so started this thread. 

In reading through everyone's lists I was surprised to see so many list an interest in Siberian Huskies. I love them, but secretly my chest tightens anytime someone mentions wanting one. I worry about that lil sibe puppy because I know the *hades* and terror the average sibe puppy puts owners through and correspondingly just how many of those same puppies wind up on CL, in pounds, etc. --Not that anyone here would necessarily do that--

It got me wondering though, what connections other forum members have to other breeds. 

Is there a breed of dog, besides GSDs, you worry about when people mention wanting to adopt it?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Dalmatians and Labs can be crazy pups.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Wonder if anyone has experience with standard poodles. I know someone that used them to hunt and hear they're very intelligent.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I always worry when someone chooses a LGD breed, especially if they are an inexperienced owner. They can be very independent / difficult dogs to handle.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

zyppi said:


> Wonder if anyone has experience with standard poodles. I know someone that used them to hunt and hear they're very intelligent.


According to many sources the poodles are one the top 5 among the smartest dogs in this world.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

A Dogo is the only breed I would be concerned for the average pet owner.


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

Caucasian shepherd. NOT your first time dog.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

LGD? What's that? 



Metro 10/2005-5/2013
Sabo 3/2013-now
Kia 1/2014- now


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

erfunhouse said:


> LGD? What's that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Livestock guardian breeds.

I know a few novice dog owners with breeds in this category, and it hasn't ended well for any of them 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I guess I should have added a, "and why" to that original post. I'd be interested in hearing why on some of these. 

I'm not particularly familiar with LGDs. Had to google that acronym myself. What is it that makes those breeds so difficult?


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

I absolutely cringe and sort of get angry when someone tells me they want a husky. Why? Because I fully know they only want one for their beauty, and have done zero prior research. They are far from a beginners breed. I'm pretty sure that my neighbor actually got one after seeing mine, and it's ironic that I didn't see that dog for long. 

Drives me wild thinking about how (SOME) people put more thought into what they're going to have for lunch then what dog they're going to add to their home!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

IMO, the LGD breeds are designed to work without human intervention. They live with the flocks and protect them. They are not trained to do this by anyone except the older dogs. Most of them that actually do the work they were designed for are raised with the flocks from birth.

The entire premise of the dog is to be intimidating and protective. They will engage a predator. They do this on their own, not on some command from the handler.

They are generally very independent dogs with low prey drive. They are hard to train because they don't really care what you think and they are hard to motivate with food or toys. This usually brings a lot of compulsion into the training which creates a dangerous situation; an animal designed to defend itself and a handler that the dog doesn't trust.

A very careful, balanced training approach, tailored to the individual dog is in order. Unless you have sheep and a predator problem, I don't see the reason to own one. People think they are cool though!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Kahrg4 said:


> I guess I should have added a, "and why" to that original post. I'd be interested in hearing why on some of these.
> 
> I'm not particularly familiar with LGDs. Had to google that acronym myself. What is it that makes those breeds so difficult?


 They can be extremely aggressive even with proper training and socialization. An acquaintance has a Komondor who they did the whole training and socialization routine, but the dog is extremely aggressive to strangers. I went to their house and the dog nearly broke out of the window trying to come after me.

It's not to say they can't make good house dogs, but it takes an experienced person to make that happen, or to deal with the fact that the dog just doesn't want to be around non family.

I worry when people want the Doodle mixes. Too many breeders are just putting X dog and a Poodle together without looking at the dog as a whole. It seems like EVERYONE has one now and they seem to only have extremes; either so stupid you can't help but love them, or so high strung and crazy that their owners can't do anything with them.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a concern for pit bulls. Why? We had a few when I was a teenager. I will admit they can be sweet, but in an instant they can be tearing another dogs ears and face apart. I had to break up so many fights with that breed. Usually the hose with a spray nozzle on it was enough. I don't think they have been bred to what their breed originally was and now they are just wired wrong. BYB are huge for this breed and they have no clue what they are doing.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks David and Shaolin! Part of the reason I started this thread was to learn from others' experiences with the different breeds and it's great to hear some of the anecdotal tidbits that the breed standard doesn't necessarily include.

Mocho I'm right there with you! I have a close friend who after meeting Finder wanted a husky for months. I finally managed to talk her out of it. I know her well enough to know a husky wouldn't fit her lifestyle or activity level.

Trcy, it's so sad about the BYB situation with pitties. It seems every time I turn around there's someone trying to rehome their pit or have a litter of them available on the side of the road.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Definitely huskies. Any kind of "designer breed." It also makes me sad when people say they went to a backyard breeder or pet store for a golden retriever because it is so likely that they will die of cancer. 

Around here, people are outdoorsy enough that most dogs get adequate exercise. (Or they are in a home that doesn't provide enough exercise for _any_ dog, which is a different problem of irresponsible ownership). I do worry about the number of border collies and cattle dogs from working stock ending up in pet homes. A lot of these dogs are not well-trained and will charge and spook horses, other dogs, etc. People perceive their dogs as being smart, playful, and adventurous when in reality they are harassing others.


----------



## Harmonica (Jan 4, 2014)

Wolfdog hybrids.

I know so many people romanticize wolves and want to own one, saying dumb things like a wolf is their "spirit animal." I'm personally against wolf hybrids since you're basically taking a domestic dog and adding wild blood, resulting in a very confused animal. People want them for their looks and have no idea how to handle one, as they're a lot different than your average domestic dog, and not everyone can handle one.

Seen so many just dumped and wind up at wolfdog rescues.

I know looks play a part in people liking certain breeds, but if you really want a wolf-ish looking dog, there are husky/malamute/GSD crosses that look pretty similar. But still, looks should be one of the last things you look for in a dog.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Pit Bulls are misunderstood. A dog's aggressiveness usually has to do humans breeding them for that quality and many BYB just don't care or have no interest in breeding a PB with a stable and friendly temperament. From the right breeder, a PB is no more dangerous than any other breed of dog. Its important the dog's personality be matched to its future owner and home environment. But when that isn't done, it doesn't work out well either for the dog or its adoptive owner.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

There is the Czech Vlcak - which is a cross between a GSD and a Carpathian wolf. Its not for the first time dog owner.

Get some experience with a GSD to get a good feel for this kind of dog and to know what to expect. They tend to be devoted to a single owner but they're not exactly what you'd call dogs that make friends with every one.

My GSD loves me but she is wary around strangers. If people want a dog that doesn't care whom they please, a GSD is not necessarily the best fit for a family. While people are attracted in part to its wolf-like appearance, the most important thing to keep in mind is whether the breed is going to be right for a particular owner, their lifestyle and possibly around family.

People need to put thought into what to expect and what they want out of a dog.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Pit bulls are prone to dog aggression. I've read a lot about regardless of socialization, sometimes it is unavoidable. Then the BYB gets their hand on a DA one, and instead of neutering it, they breed it, furthering and enhancing the problem. They are sweet, highly trainable dogs. If they were bred to their standards, it most likely wouldn't be a problem. However, pit bulls are the breed of choice for BYBs. It's such a shame, because the true "pit bull" is such a beautiful, obedient and sweet creature. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Kaimeju said:


> It also makes me sad when people say they went to a backyard breeder or pet store for a golden retriever because it is so likely that they will die of cancer.


Why would you throw out a golden retriever as a breed in this scenario? They aren't the only breed sold at pet stores or byb's. In fact around here, it's almost impossible to find goldens for under a 1000 dollars and through a breeder. The breed itself is prone to cancer, but so are other breeds.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

can someone educated me why huskies are bad for beginners?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

boomer11 said:


> can someone educated me why huskies are bad for beginners?


They are very high energy, runners, jumpers, escape artists, etc. Some would say that comes with other breeds but huskies can be at extreme levels.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Mocha said:


> I absolutely cringe and sort of get angry when someone tells me they want a husky. Why? Because I fully know they only want one for their beauty, and have done zero prior research.


That's quite an extreme reaction, and it's not true that people have not done their research. I've had more than one husky and a few mixes, and I most certainly do want another at some point in my life, precisely because I love some of the traits that make them "not a beginner dog". 



Harmonica said:


> Wolfdog hybrids.


That one is probably my top "why the heck are you even thinking about this?" kind of dog. I don't think there is any reason at all to breed them, and even less reason to own them. They should be as licensed and hard to get as any other "exotic" animal such as lions and tigers (at least in most states, some are way too permissive in my book). Non-domesticated animals should simply not be taken in without extensive training and adequate attention to containment, safety, physical needs, and enrichment.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I worry when anyone puts any breed of dog on their "want" list because of *looks* alone and have absolutely no real experience with that particular breed.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

OriginalWacky said:


> That's quite an extreme reaction, and it's not true that people have not done their research. I've had more than one husky and a few mixes, and I most certainly do want another at some point in my life, precisely because I love some of the traits that make them "not a beginner dog".
> 
> .



Just because you did your research, doesn't mean everyone does their research. The biggest reason huskies end up in the shelters is because their owners never researched them. It's infuriating. I don't know what you're trying to get at with your last sentence, I've owned several of both as well, and never said they are bad dogs. They're just not for the inexperienced beginner. They have extreme traits that most people are not prepared to handle. 

I get angry because I'm sick of the ignorance people have when getting one. If most people did research, the breed wouldn't be abandoned so much. "Escape Artists?"- I don't have a fence so maybe it's not for me. "High Energy" - I work long days, maybe it's not for me. But people don't do that. They go, "Those dogs are beautiful, I must get one for my family". And ten months later they're miserable and the dogs miserable and it goes to the pound.

If is not an "extreme" reaction, it's being protective of a breed you love and hate seeing it fall into the wrong hands over and over. Everyone does NOT do their research. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

ALL BREEDS go to the pound because people didin't do their research on what its like to own a DOG.

The breed has very little to do with it. And anytime you tell someone they shouldn't own this dog, they'll probably go out and get it because they want to prove you wrong.

I remember 3 years ago when I joined this forum, there were people actually asking others, "What qualifies you to own a GSD?" As if you need a college degree or a certificate of some sort in order to own a GSD. People generally don't give up a dog because of the requirements of a certain breed, its usually much simpler than that. They can't take the responsibility of all the "normal" stuff...just being there with the dog, spending nights with the dog and not going out because you've been at work all day.

I'll help people find out more about certain breeds I know, but at the end of the day, I really don't care what kind of a decision they make as long as they go to a good breeder or rescue the dog they want. There has really only been one situation when a friend of mine wanted a dog and I told her I think its a bad idea...and even then I backed off because she was really dead set on it and it seemed like she would do it just to prove me wrong in the long run.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I worry when anyone puts any breed of dog on their "want" list because of *looks* alone and have absolutely no real experience with that particular breed.


This!

I don't worry about particular breeds. I worry about particular breeds with particular owners.

For instance, cousins next door that let their dogs run now have a mastiff. That's what I want...a 200# guardian dog that thinks our property is his because he's not been trained and socialized.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I worry more about commitment to the animal. Willingness to become educated on breed specific needs and problems. 
I own a Saint, there are days I say never again and there are days when that is all I will ever own again. I say never another rescue, try a pup and then I say Giants have a hard time being adopted. People think they are just big, dumb dogs. They are not, they are scary smart, calculating and stronger than the average owner. Everybody laughs during Beethoven at the antics, that's not exaggeration for a movie, that reality with those dogs. Daily brushing, good food, constant washing slobber off walls, furniture, people. Plus a shorter life span.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

David Winners said:


> IMO, the LGD breeds are designed to work without human intervention. They live with the flocks and protect them. They are not trained to do this by anyone except the older dogs. Most of them that actually do the work they were designed for are raised with the flocks from birth.
> 
> The entire premise of the dog is to be intimidating and protective. They will engage a predator. They do this on their own, not on some command from the handler.
> 
> ...


I see this a bit here. We are one of the few areas with no season on coyotes, you see one, you shoot it. The population density is incredible for them, so you see the goat, cattle farmers with the big guardian breeds and they are gorgeous. There is one farm I drive by daily and I consciously look for their Great Pyr's, they are these gorgeous, huge white dogs, such an imposing sight, but they are the guard dogs for the farm. A lady in town has one she bought through a rescue, she has already had to return him once and I think, she returned him again, either that or she stopped walking him. He's DA, drags her down the street, no manners and she has taken him to training. He's just not the right dog for her. Probably not the right breed, but visually, they look like big white teddy bears, but they are not.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

llombardo said:


> They are very high energy, runners, jumpers, escape artists, etc. Some would say that comes with other breeds but huskies can be at extreme levels.


Yep they are popular out here for some reason? I have trouble wrapping my head around a Husky in the desert??

And it seems like every other week there is a lost Husky poster at the 7/11...escaped from yard and we have 6ft fences out here.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

alexg said:


> According to many sources the poodles are one the top 5 among the smartest dogs in this world.


I'd say top three and number one on most list. Not really my style but yeah there up there in IQ!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Akita and northern breeds in general, like Huskies. But the huskies I've known are just stubborn and not aggressive. Molly was recently attacked by an Akita. There are two Akita owners in our neighborhood who are so scared of how their dogs are going to react around other dogs that they never socialize. They are like loner dogs.

Pitbulls and Ridgebacks scare me.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> I'd say top three and number one on most list. Not really my style but yeah there up there in IQ!


I see the Border Collie as undisputed #1 smartest dog and the 'hairstyle' for today's poodles doesn't do the breed justice.

But for me - the GSD is the ultimate perfect dog: looks, size, fur, tail, erect ears, almost human look in their eyes, versatility ... 

I can't find any other breed that can come close to the GSD.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

alexg said:


> I see the *Border Collie *as undisputed #1 smartest dog and the 'hairstyle' for today's poodles doesn't do the breed justice.
> 
> But for me - the *GSD* is the ultimate perfect dog: looks, size, fur, tail, erect ears, almost human look in their eyes, versatility ...
> 
> I can't find any other breed that can come close to the GSD.


potaytoe potahtoe  Add the *Poodle *and you got the top three,


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

llombardo said:


> Why would you throw out a golden retriever as a breed in this scenario? They aren't the only breed sold at pet stores or byb's. In fact around here, it's almost impossible to find goldens for under a 1000 dollars and through a breeder. The breed itself is prone to cancer, but so are other breeds.


Because they are extremely popular. It's just an example. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

The 'poodle hair do' was originally for protection of joints when retrieving in cold water while trimming unnecessary fur.


----------



## _Zero_ (Sep 1, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> Akita and northern breeds in general, like Huskies. But the huskies I've known are just stubborn and not aggressive. Molly was recently attacked by an Akita. There are two Akita owners in our neighborhood who are so scared of how their dogs are going to react around other dogs that they never socialize. They are like loner dogs.


This. I've worked with Akitas before. They are unquestionably beautiful dogs and have wonderful, goofy personalities. But they are very difficult to train, independent, and not particularly interested in doing what you want. They can be difficult to socialize and as a result can end up dog aggressive. They are loyal and protective of their families, but are very aloof around non-family members. They have an incredibly high prey drive and need a lot of exercise and attention, otherwise they, too, can become master escape artists. 

I think this is another one of the breeds that people often choose just for looks. They are gorgeous dogs. The shelter I worked at saw four surrendered while I was there. One wasn't getting along with a puppy the family had recently purchased for their kids , another two had become escape artists after their respective families left them in the backyard 8-10 hours/day while at work . The last family... it's still boils my blood to talk about it.... They'd purchased the akita from a breeder to fit their front garden's Asian theme. Bamboo, pagodas, koi pond, etc. Several years later they decided to redecorate and since the akita no longer "fit" the yard, it had to go . She was 7 years old at that point and a total sweetheart, completely bewildered as to why she was at the shelter.

Possibly no breed of dogs would be suitable for any of these people, but akitas are a tough breed for inexperienced owners.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

_Zero_ said:


> ...
> The last family... it's still boils my blood to talk about it.... They'd purchased the akita from a breeder to fit their front garden's Asian theme. Bamboo, pagodas, koi pond, etc. Several years later they decided to redecorate and since the akita no longer "fit" the yard, it had to go . She was 7 years old at that point and a total sweetheart, completely bewildered as to why she was at the shelter.
> ...


I wish their house burned to the ground.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

zyppi said:


> The 'poodle hair do' was originally for protection of joints when retrieving in cold water while trimming unnecessary fur.


"Real" dogs don't have "hair do's"!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

_Zero_ said:


> This. I've worked with Akitas before. They are unquestionably beautiful dogs and have wonderful, goofy personalities. But they are very difficult to train, independent, and not particularly interested in doing what you want. They can be difficult to socialize and as a result can end up dog aggressive. They are loyal and protective of their families, but are very aloof around non-family members. They have an incredibly high prey drive and need a lot of exercise and attention, otherwise they, too, can become master escape artists.
> 
> I think this is another one of the breeds that people often choose just for looks. They are gorgeous dogs. The shelter I worked at saw four surrendered while I was there. One wasn't getting along with a puppy the family had recently purchased for their kids , another two had become escape artists after their respective families left them in the backyard 8-10 hours/day while at work . The last family... it's still boils my blood to talk about it.... They'd purchased the akita from a breeder to fit their front garden's Asian theme. Bamboo, pagodas, koi pond, etc. Several years later they decided to redecorate and since the akita no longer "fit" the yard, it had to go . She was 7 years old at that point and a total sweetheart, completely bewildered as to why she was at the shelter.
> 
> Possibly no breed of dogs would be suitable for any of these people, but akitas are a tough breed for inexperienced owners.


Well that certainly sucks and yep "those" would be the "people" we are talking about!

Not quite sure why some folks get there undies in a bunch when discussions of why "some " people shouldn't have a dog period and certainly not a dog that can be decidedly..."unfriendly" if not trained responsibly?

Maybe there are some parts of the world where there are no A Hole owners? Not anywhere 
I've lived!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

David Winners said:


> A very careful, balanced training approach, tailored to the individual dog is in order. Unless you have sheep and a predator problem, I don't see the reason to own one. People think they are cool though!


I know a cattle owner who has a Boerbel and an Anatolian. The Boerbel more to protect his house from criminals and the Anatolian more to cut losses from coyotes. Both of them are "cut loose" at night and when he is gone. I have known the Boerbel since a wee pup. I am always nervous when I visit because when people are walking the property he needs to be behind 2 fences and I have no trust for this dog. The dog has done serious damage to several folks and killed a puppy that belonged to the owners girlfriend. I don't have too much experience with the Anatolian but I gather much the same.

I had a very unsettling experience with a Great Pyrennes as well. The owner was going to "make a search dog out of it" but after several experiences like my own they pulled it. (Jumps on me with mouth right next to my neck (I was standing) and starts mounting me....)/ I had already told the owner there was no way I would hide for that dog (she was not on our team) --The dog was pretty worthless for that endeavor as well. Same thing with a mastiff someone brought along. Uh, no that dog was not dominant or whatever you call it, but nobody could read it and it clearly did not have any desire for this kind of work.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Harmonica said:


> saying dumb things like a wolf is their "spirit animal."


There are very few things I take offense to but this is one of them. (about as offensive as saying someone believes in a make believe invisible man in he sky that can save you from ****.) I have a few spirit animals, one of them being the wolf (also deer, turtle and dragonfly). That doesn't mean I want to own one. As it is with MANY other people with the same beliefs as myself. I don't doubt that some people will say that, but its more of them having a romantic view of owning one and probably haven't done their research.

I do agree though, when people want to own wolves or wolf dogs as pets it does make me want to say something.

Usually though, on the internet I don't say anything or let to many things get to me because most everyone on here are strangers and I don't know anythings about them. If I am talking with someone in person I may or may not say something depending on me relationship with them. 

There are certain people I know that when they mention anything about any kind of dog I cringe and want to convince them otherwise. They may be kind people, but dogs are just dogs and you can always just get another one.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I know I shouldn't stereotype but I cringe on the inside when I see teenagers with pit bull type puppies. Here in Chicago the shelters are so full of pit bull type dogs and many teenagers generally see them as a way to look "tough" and I worry about the future for those puppies.
At least there is an organization here that is trying to help these dogs. They have programs to teach kids and teens how to treat animals properly, they also train and rehome dogs involved in court cases and they work with a lot of pit bulls, they even have "pittie puppy" classes for teens and bully breeds.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Chicagocanine said:


> I know I shouldn't stereotype but I cringe on the inside when I see teenagers with pit bull type puppies. Here in Chicago the shelters are so full of pit bull type dogs and many teenagers generally see them as a way to look "tough" and I worry about the future for those puppies.
> At least there is an organization here that is trying to help these dogs. They have programs to teach kids and teens how to treat animals properly, they also train and rehome dogs involved in court cases and they work with a lot of pit bulls, they even have "pittie puppy" classes for teens and bully breeds.


Yeah I met one of those owners aka BYB breeders on a walk with Rocky the other day. He was stunned that Rocky would down and stay when I told him to! He wanted to know how many puppies "he" had given birth to?? 

He told me about his Pitt puppy that used to chase cars! I mentioned training, he say the dog got killed by a car...so problem solved!

He said he used to have two GSD's I didn't ask what happened to them. That is a person that I would not owning any of the dogs in this discussion nor should he be allowed to be the caretaker for any living creature!

That is the type of people we are focused on...pretty sure he doesn't know what a web forum is!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

martemchik said:


> *ALL BREEDS go to the pound because people didn't do their research on what its like to own a DOG*.


I agree completely. Some people shouldn't own a dog. They go into dog ownership with no idea what it entails. What breed shouldn't people own? I say a beagle. Go ahead and laugh. People adopt beagles, because they "heard" that beagles make great first dogs and are excellent with kids. That can be true - or not. Beagles are a lot smarter than most people give them credit for, BUT they are not eager to please. They have excellent problem solving skills, especially if it involves getting to food, or escaping from the yard. They can be very difficult to housebreak, compared to say - a German Shepherd. It can be very difficult to achieve a solid recall, you know, like with a German Shepherd. And....Beagles can be very snarky. I have owned the beagle, the Northern breed, the GSD, the mixes. The only one who WOULD bite - UH, the beagle. Beagles can be touchy about their space, food, and toys - not necessarily a great match for kids.

Each breed brings something different to the table. For the dog savvy owner, it isn't a big deal. Since every dog is different anyway - you just learn your dog. What makes him tick? How I am I going to make him the best dog he can be?

For the dog ownership newbie, any dog is going to be a challenge, because it is never going to be what they expect. You might not have had a puppy for awhile, but you remember the work. You know the next time you get a puppy, exactly what you are getting yourself into - the crying, the housebreaking, the mouthing, the quirkiness, yeah - you know!


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

At a vet in my hometown, a family requested their dogs be put down because "they no longer matched their furniture". 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mocha said:


> At a vet in my hometown, a family requested their dogs be put down because "they no longer matched their furniture".
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harmonica (Jan 4, 2014)

GSDolch said:


> There are very few things I take offense to but this is one of them. (about as offensive as saying someone believes in a make believe invisible man in he sky that can save you from ****.) I have a few spirit animals, one of them being the wolf (also deer, turtle and dragonfly). That doesn't mean I want to own one. As it is with MANY other people with the same beliefs as myself. I don't doubt that some people will say that, but its more of them having a romantic view of owning one and probably haven't done their research.
> 
> I do agree though, when people want to own wolves or wolf dogs as pets it does make me want to say something.
> 
> ...


I just find most people who say that don't have those beliefs, or they're "appropriating" from some other culture that isn't theirs that has those. I don't know much about them, but I know my First Nations friend gets ticked off at people who say things like that. His tribe's culture has a similar concept, but it isn't exactly a spirit animal. Sorry if I offended you, that wasn't meant to offend anyone. Maybe I should've worded it differently. I've just known a lot of people who go around saying a wolf is their "spirit animal," and they romanticize wolves so much, saying how they're going to own wolves, and some even ACT likes wolves in public. They practically worship the animals. The art community can have some interesting people.

That's just my experience, haha.

But anyways, yeah I try to educate people on owning a wild animal but most don't want to listen. They'll link to videos of zoo wolves acting friendly to their zookeeper and deny that they've attacked people before, but fail to realize that they do not make good pets.


----------



## Harmonica (Jan 4, 2014)

OriginalWacky said:


> That one is probably my top "why the heck are you even thinking about this?" kind of dog. I don't think there is any reason at all to breed them, and even less reason to own them. They should be as licensed and hard to get as any other "exotic" animal such as lions and tigers (at least in most states, some are way too permissive in my book). Non-domesticated animals should simply not be taken in without extensive training and adequate attention to containment, safety, physical needs, and enrichment.


Yeah, I feel the same. To me they're like a step back in domestic dog evolution. No offense if someone actually likes them, but that's my opinion. 

And so many people breed fake wolfdog hybrids with no wolf in them at all, and sell them to uninformed people for high prices.

That being said, designer breeds tick me off too. Some people pay $5,000 for a labradoodle, an overpriced mutt. I'm sure they're fine dogs, but they're still mutts, and too many BYBs and puppy mills breed these things too. 

Not all of them are hypoallergenic either. Each individual had to be tested in the original litter bred for guide dogs, and not all of them were actually hypoallergenic. But bad breeders will label all their pups as hypoallergenic without testing them all first and uninformed people will buy into it.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Harmonica said:


> But anyways, yeah I try to educate people on owning a wild animal but most don't want to listen. They'll link to videos of zoo wolves acting friendly to their zookeeper and deny that they've attacked people before, but fail to realize that they do not make good pets.


Well I like to cut through the BS myself so next time try this... A dog's instinct is to protect you and a Wolfs instinct is to protect himself. Bad guy attacks,dog protects you. Wolf/Dog says that guy looks scary " I'm out here! 

Dust settles, your hurt and in distress ,dog says "how can I help Wolf/Dog comes back ,assess the situation it looks safe now, he sees you're in distress and says "hot **** we eat tonight! :laugh:

Yeah I said it!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I always worry about people buying/adopting these breeds

Siberian Husky
German Shorthaired Pointer
Cane Corso
Vizsla
Malinois
Dalmatian

I have a Dal puppy and I absolutely love him to death, I have decided that they are my breed of choice and my next puppy will also be a Dal but they have A LOT of energy and they can have an attitude, at least mine does. :laugh: If they are not kept busy then they can become destructive, they can also become hyper and obnoxious. Mine is surprisingly very well behaved and a joy to be around.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Man, I'm late to the game! You guys already said most of what I was going to say! haha



Mocha said:


> I absolutely cringe and sort of get angry when someone tells me they want a husky. Why? Because I fully know they only want one for their beauty, and have done zero prior research. They are far from a beginners breed. I'm pretty sure that my neighbor actually got one after seeing mine, and it's ironic that I didn't see that dog for long.
> 
> Drives me wild thinking about how (SOME) people put more thought into what they're going to have for lunch then what dog they're going to add to their home!


Adding to the husky talk, I find my biggest problem with it is that I go out with my well trained, 12 year old husky, people see how beautiful and calm he is, and think THAT is typical for the breed. They don't see all the work that went into it, and all the work we STILL do to maintain his training. But like others have said, this all goes in to....



JakodaCD OA said:


> I worry when anyone puts any breed of dog on their "want" list because of *looks* alone and have absolutely no real experience with that particular breed.


this! Particularly, like others have said, I cringe when I hear people talking about doodles or other "designer" mixes, because unless you're getting a dog from a shelter (IMO, unless there are some crazy stand outs out there) there is no ethical way to purchase one of those dogs. So it really says a lot on the amount of research a person put in to getting a dog.

In that same sense, I also cringe whenever anyone mentions english bulldogs, because chances are they haven't done any research into the INSANE amount of health problems in the breed. It's really hard for me to get on board supporting dogs that can't even breed for themselves without massive amounts of human intervention, but that might just be me.

Now, on wolf hybrids!



Harmonica said:


> And so many people breed fake wolfdog hybrids with no wolf in them at all, and sell them to uninformed people for high prices.


When they came up, this is what I was going to say! It makes it REALLY dangerous, too, because someone will raise and love a "hybrid" that is mainly husky/malamute/GSD/whatever, find it's "challenging" (in the same way huskies are challenging) and feel like they want a second. Then, can end up getting a dog with REAL amounts of wolf recently in their pedigrees and be completely out of their element when it comes to training. It's just not a safe mix.



GSDolch said:


> There are very few things I take offense to but this is one of them. (about as offensive as saying someone believes in a make believe invisible man in he sky that can save you from ****.) I have a few spirit animals, one of them being the wolf (also deer, turtle and dragonfly). *That doesn't mean I want to own one.* As it is with MANY other people with the same beliefs as myself. I don't doubt that some people will say that, but its more of them having a romantic view of owning one and probably haven't done their research.


DING DING DING! You hit the nail on the head right there when you said you'd never want to own one of those dogs. You definitely SHOULD be offended, but by the people who feel they need to OWN an animal because of their spiritual connection with it, not by someone pointing out that there are very definitely people that do that. I've been involved with the Czechoslovakian Club of America for some years, now, and even though the breed isn't considered a hybrid anymore because of how many generations the breeding has leaned towards dog-like traits, one of the biggest issues breeders have to deal with are people who ONLY look into the breed because they want to own a "wolf", not because they are interested in the breed's history or temperament. I also tend to be very spiritual when it comes to nature and animals, and it really offends me when I hear these people wanting these dogs like it's a fad. I mean, you don't see people going, "My spirit animal is a bear, I HAVE TO OWN A BEAR NOW!" You know what I mean?


What all any of this, that anyone has posted in this thread boils down to, though, is the research and readiness of the person getting the dog. And "research" isn't putting on the blinders to the things you don't want to hear, and getting a dog anyway! Research is learning about the difficult traits, learning how to handle them, getting experience in those areas, THEN deciding you're up to the challenge!


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Wolfeinstein: I actually had someone question me and ask me if I mistakenly bought a malamute "because huskies are calm, laid back dogs". 


*Faceplant* 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Hahaha!!! I always get, "Isn't he small for a husky?" He weighs 55lb and has a barrel chest! Haha


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> I always worry about people buying/adopting these breeds
> 
> Siberian Husky
> German Shorthaired Pointer
> ...


Or the Dogo Argentino! The big mastiff dogs are good for people who can handle them. If you socialize a puppy correctly, they'll be well behaved dogs. But its never the dog's fault, its ultimately the responsibility of the breeder/owner to produce a good canine citizen!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

NormanF said:


> Or the Dogo Argentino! The big mastiff dogs are good for people who can handle them. If you socialize a puppy correctly, they'll be well behaved dogs. But its never the dog's fault, its ultimately the responsibility of the breeder/owner to produce a good canine citizen!


YES! I agree!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> YES! I agree!


I like those guys but don't know that I would want one. Cesar did a show with one, pretty amazing the greet people at the door was a new take for me? Dog meets then goes back to his spot no issue.

But the dog aggression!!! Holy crap!!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Czechoslovakian Club of America,cool. So if one were a real GSD guy, what are the CHK/Wolf dogs like to live with? Not on my list but, I am courious.

Your take on the fake Wolf dogs and then someone stumbling onto a real Wolf/Dog is interesting never considered that.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> In reading through everyone's lists I was surprised to see so many list an interest in Siberian Huskies. I love them, but secretly my chest tightens anytime someone mentions wanting one.


Yes, I have this same reaction. Among the ‘popular’ breeds Sibes are among the most challenging due to their escape/roaming drives, over the top prey/kill/hunt drives & deeply rooted independence. Intelligent, inquisitive & with terrific problem solving skills, they ‘train’ easily, but it’s often little more than a veneer. GSDs yearn to please you, work with you. Sibes generally live to please themselves & work around you. Most of ‘em are notoriously unreliable off lead. They generally trust & value their own judgment above that of mere humans. Cochise, was my heart dog. I adored him, but after he passed & I was eventually able to think of getting another dog, I realized I wanted that intelligence in a more biddable package, hence a GSD. 

I generally hear that Basenjis & the New Guinea Singing Dog are even more independent & quite challenging to succeed with. 

I love the large flock guards (LGDs) but they're wildly unsuited to most owners & situations. An ad in the Des Moines Register some yrs back read, “Live in the city? Have a family? You NEED the security of an Anatolian Shepherd.” WoW! I’d love to have an Anatolian or an Akbash but I know my situation is unsuited to them. A neighbor has Anatolians & he spends 4-6 hrs each day just socializing them. They’re extremely territorial & the confines & chaos of an urban neighborhood can ramp up their already high native suspicion to levels that are overwhelming for the dogs & potentially dangerous to other people & animals in the vicinity.

Wolves/wolf crosses. As someone once stated, you can tame a wolf but you can’t domesticate it. Picture Huskies on crack minus the innate reliability with people & absent the social ease & confidence among humans. The human world is essentially alien to wolves. They are dogs but they’re WILD dogs & that encompasses some crucial differences.

Terriers or small barky dogs in apartments. IF people complain, (& they will), the owner will have to stop the barking, move or dump the dog. All too often the poor pup winds up homeless. In my experience, people usually hate barkers even more than biters, b/c the biters are generally much better controlled & have far fewer 'victims'.




> It also makes me sad when people say they went to a backyard breeder or pet store for a golden retriever because it is so likely that they will die of cancer.


Frankly, the only people I’ve known to have a GR live 13-14 yrs went with an experienced, knowledgable, concerned so called byb. Those that went to supposedly ‘good’ show breeders lost their dogs before 7, many of them before 6, & always to cancer. While show breeders s/b the ‘good’ breeders, in some breeds I don’t think they are. This isn’t a knock on show breeders. There are breeds I’d look 1st at show breeders, but that isn’t true of all breeds. Finding a breeder that selects for temperament, health, soundness & longevity isn’t a ‘one size fits all’ scenario. Research, thought & care are required for any breed one is interested in. The answers or selection process won't necessarily be the same among different breeds. 

Puppies in general…Puppies are a HUGE pain, especially in some breeds like Huskies, GSDs, Ibizans & Labs. I wish more people, especially 1st timers or those who haven’t had a dog in yrs, would consider an adult. Shoot, there have been experienced owners on the board who have said they were amazed to discover all over again what a tough proposition puppies are. When my daughter’s most recent dog was young my girl called wailing I haaaate puppies. I’d forgotten how awful they really are!!!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> I like those guys but don't know that I would want one. Cesar did a show with one, pretty amazing the greet people at the door was a new take for me? Dog meets then goes back to his spot no issue.
> 
> But the dog aggression!!! Holy crap!!


Dogo Argentino,


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I heard of a case like this before. It was an apricot toy poodle. The lady no longer wanted it because she got a new couch.  



Mocha said:


> At a vet in my hometown, a family requested their dogs be put down because "they no longer matched their furniture".
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I always worry about people buying/adopting these breeds
> 
> Siberian Husky
> German Shorthaired Pointer
> ...


I forgot to list why I choose those breeds.........

The Vizsla, Malinois and Dalmatian require A LOT of exercise. Siberian Huskies and German Shorthaired Pointers also require A LOT of exercise but they are escape artists as well, they usually don't do well with cats because of their strong hunting instincts and they can become destructive if they do not get enough exercise.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I worry sometimes when people want a Rot or a certain mastiffs. Not necessarily because they are bad dogs to own, just because of what it takes to own those particular dogs and the type of personality it takes. But that goes with every indidvidual person and what I know of their experience. I might quiver for someone wanting a GSD if I know they don't have the right mentality for them.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Mocha said:


> I absolutely cringe and sort of get angry when someone tells me they want a husky. Why? Because I fully know they only want one for their beauty, and have done zero prior research. They are far from a beginners breed. I'm pretty sure that my neighbor actually got one after seeing mine, and it's ironic that I didn't see that dog for long.
> 
> Drives me wild thinking about how (SOME) people put more thought into what they're going to have for lunch then what dog they're going to add to their home!


This. Because if people did their research, nobody would want them. LOL Kidding, kind of. I grew up with them. They were NOT the right fit for our family. They were beautiful and so we got them. They are RUNNERS, diggers, lack loyalty, high prey drive towards small animals, escape artists, independent.

To me, a German Shepherd is a Husky without all the bad stuff. :laugh:


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Canis Panthers!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

CelticGlory said:


> Canis Panthers!


What is that??! My first thoughts are half cat/half dog but the clinician in me knows that's not possible...


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Kahrg4 said:


> What is that??! My first thoughts are half cat/half dog but the clinician in me knows that's not possible...


It's Black lab, dobie, great dane and Staffordshire terrior... hybrid.. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks wyoung. I just spent the last 20 mins reading about them online. And I agree with Celtic Glory, they don't sound like dogs for the inexperienced handler!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Welcome  definitely thought about them YEARS ago when I didn't know much about dogs.. thankfully I came to my senses.. lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Years ago, I talked to the founder of the breed of them. I thought I still had the email, but the emails got deleted for some reason (thinking the email company did it by mistake). That was an interesting email though. Not for the faint of heart or first time dog owners.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

*the LGD breeds are designed to work without human intervention. *

any dog that believes it should make its own decisions
can become a problem very quickly
some dogs are bred that way
some just fail to get the proper leadership
and make their own decisions because of that


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

CelticGlory said:


> Years ago, I talked to the founder of the breed of them. I thought I still had the email, but the emails got deleted for some reason (thinking the email company did it by mistake). That was an interesting email though. Not for the faint of heart or first time dog owners.


Well that certainly would have been intetesting.. what was the email about? If you don't mind me asking? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

It was just general information, what to expect from the puppy, etc. Even what they were like as adults. Wish I still had that email!

Not only that, but going through my contact list I realized I had talked to Chris (Wildhaus) before too, such a small world, lol. I haven't used this email account much except for alternative mail for about 4-5 years now. So I was surprised of who I had in my contact list!


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

For me, I'm concerned when people get any kind of breed of dog for any of the following reasons alone, with no concern for health, temperament, or suitability.

1. They like the way the dog looks.

2. Cute Name (I know someone who bought a "snorkie" just because it was a cute breed name... *facepalm*)

3. For their child to grow up with (I have no problems with this idea... but so many times the kid doesn't want the dog, the parents get fed up with it, and the dog ends up in the pound because it was "too active" or "too much work")

4. Status (as in, the need to get an American Pit Bull Terrier because you're a "thug", get an Australian Cattle Dog because you're a "cowboy", get a chihuahua because you're a rich girl, etc)

5. Their friend has one... and it's a good dog.

6. Neighbor/Friend/Family Member's dog has puppies, they're just so cute, so they bring one home.

7. There was a dog of that breed in a movie they liked (101 Dalmations, Marley and Me, Lassie, etc)

8. You think a puppy would be a good birthday/Christmas gift for you or your friend/family member/significant other.



And I know there are more reasons... but it's midnight, I'm tired, and this is all my brain is letting me come up with. 


I have certain breeds I'm more likely to want to help... but that's because I love the breed.

Dogs I think new owners should avoid... well... anything known for being high energy, high drive, mouthy, loud/yappy (This is the reason a couple people I know gave up their dog... made me so mad when I heard about it), or known for any type of aggression. And avoid puppies for their first, but adopt an older dog from the shelter or a former breeding female or something that needs a retirement home.

But then... nobody ever listens to that.


As for the wolfdogs... totally agree. Got into a discussion (well, I was discussing, she was yelling at how stupid I was) about how wolves are NOT suitable for a 6 year old child. I was giving resources from all sorts of places, from wolf/wolfdog rescues to wolf sanctuaries to back up my point... she was telling me how I knew nothing because her friend has a timber wolf and he's just so sweet, and it's too late anyways because she already found a timber wolf x GSD... and her daughter was out playing with it now. This was several months ago... I sincerely hope that it all worked out... at least in the favor of the 6 year old girl.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Czechoslovakian Club of America,cool. So if one were a real GSD guy, what are the CHK/Wolf dogs like to live with? Not on my list but, I am courious.
> 
> Your take on the fake Wolf dogs and then someone stumbling onto a real Wolf/Dog is interesting never considered that.


They are part GSD so if you already own a GSD, you know what to expect. The Carpathian wolf is several generations back and now the dog breeds true.

There is a member on this forum from Chile who obtained a Vclak as a pup - he's probably grown into a gorgeous adult by now.  Its a still a rare breed though and in North America only one kennel produces pups.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Haven't thought about it much....... Doberman, Dogo, Akita,


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Chip18 said:


> Czechoslovakian Club of America,cool. So if one were a real GSD guy, what are the CHK/Wolf dogs like to live with? Not on my list but, I am courious.





NormanF said:


> They are part GSD so if you already own a GSD, you know what to expect. The Carpathian wolf is several generations back and now the dog breeds true.
> 
> There is a member on this forum from Chile who obtained a Vclak as a pup - he's probably grown into a gorgeous adult by now.  Its a still a rare breed though and in North America only one kennel produces pups.


While the wolf breeding is far enough back to have the dogs actually act more like dogs, the FOCUS of the breeding is different than in GSDs, so they are definitely very different breeds. Where GSDs were bred for major focus on their handlers, CsVs were bred for more independent behavior, somewhat similar to the ways people are talking about huskies and LSGs. They still read people well, and are supposed to be able to take cues well from their owners, but they have more of that mindset of taking in all the information and deciding for THEMSELVES what the best course of action is. So while this lends itself very well to things like scentwork, unless you have an anomaly of a dog, protection isn't the best idea because they might decide for themselves whether it's the right time to bite, so they pick up on the "game" of it too easily, and then you run the risk of them biting WITHOUT your command.

This mindset also doesn't bode well with more traditional compulsion traininig methods. You can't really "force" them to do anything. You need to figure out what motivates them and make them think that the right course of action was their idea all along. So they don't have the hardness of a GSD, if that's what you're used to.

Their popularity in the states is also growing, there isn't only the one breeder anymore (although she is still who I would recommend!) In addition to Galomy Oak (now located in CO), there is Americani out of Texas, and Blu Steel (which is not currently in the CSVCA). To any one looking for more CsV info, the club facebook page is a really great place to start.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I've heard irresponsible people say that they want a pit bull. Terrifying thought.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> They are RUNNERS, diggers, lack loyalty, high prey drive towards small animals, escape artists, independent.


No, they're as loyal as any breed, but fiercely independent & disinclined to obedience. Loyalty comes largely on their terms. A Husky will never be a spaniel.



> To me, a German Shepherd is a Husky without all the bad stuff.


Lol, yeah, I agree. It's why I have GSDs.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

RubyTuesday said:


> No, they're as loyal as any breed, *but fiercely independent* & disinclined to obedience. Loyalty comes largely on their terms. A Husky will never be a spaniel.
> 
> Lol, yeah, I agree. It's why I have GSDs.



I would def agree with that. Obedience can certainly be taught to huskies though. And if Finder ever turned Spaniel on me I'd be heartbroken.  I really love his independence, and watching him problem solve or try to work around something is just fascinating.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wolfenstein said:


> While the wolf breeding is far enough back to have the dogs actually act more like dogs, the FOCUS of the breeding is different than in GSDs, so they are definitely very different breeds. Where GSDs were bred for major focus on their handlers, CsVs were bred for more independent behavior, somewhat similar to the ways people are talking about huskies and LSGs. They still read people well, and are supposed to be able to take cues well from their owners, but they have more of that mindset of taking in all the information and deciding for THEMSELVES what the best course of action is. So while this lends itself very well to things like scentwork, unless you have an anomaly of a dog, protection isn't the best idea because they might decide for themselves whether it's the right time to bite, so they pick up on the "game" of it too easily, and then you run the risk of them biting WITHOUT your command.
> 
> This mindset also doesn't bode well with more traditional compulsion traininig methods. You can't really "force" them to do anything. You need to figure out what motivates them and make them think that the right course of action was their idea all along. So they don't have the hardness of a GSD, if that's what you're used to.
> 
> Their popularity in the states is also growing, there isn't only the one breeder anymore (although she is still who I would recommend!) In addition to Galomy Oak (now located in CO), there is Americani out of Texas, and Blu Steel (which is not currently in the CSVCA). To any one looking for more CsV info, the club facebook page is a really great place to start.


Thanks that's kind my thinking also. One of those guys would certainly be terrifying in the hands of John Q DipWad!!!!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

CelticGlory said:


> Canis Panthers!


Oh a Bandogge! In it's purest form...any bloodline "tied to Mastiff". That's what my Gunther was BullMastiff/PittMix/Lab didn't care about the Lab part myself but that was what I was looking for. Tri Color 85 lbs he was a sweetheart and could never pass a chance to jump in water! :laugh:

This guy has been doing it awhile (Band...Milgard Mastiffs) and has some very good information. Does Not like the term "Band dogge" cause it has lot of negative connotations and people think they are a joke.

Frequently Asked Questions | Midgard Kennels

My next dog will be another Boxer, but dog number three will be an American Bull Dog/ Boxer mix...Band Dogge! Personally I like the term and that will be my dog number three .

In the link below he goes over various dogs and their pros and cons. I got down to dog number Eight (Boxer) and I almost fell on the floor laughing!:laugh:

I have to assume he was talking about the modern day American Bloodline Boxers,not the Euros? One of their flaws for protection work is they are to ...goofy!:laugh: ...yep, pretty much


Our Dogs | Midgard Kennels


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

IllinoisNative said:


> ...
> To me, a German Shepherd is a Husky without all the bad stuff. :laugh:


To me a GSD is sooooo much more than a Husky, I don't know where to start...


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Also, have to add any of the rare breeds like Mudi's and others like them. Not saying they are bad dogs (never owned one but would love to), but I would hate to see those dogs ruined by byb's trying to make a quick buck on them! Like the French Bulldog, when they were first introduced the prices were crazy and the same with the Biewer Yorkies too!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

RubyTuesday said:


> No, they're as loyal as any breed, but fiercely independent & disinclined to obedience. Loyalty comes largely on their terms. A Husky will never be a spaniel.


See, I see it differently. I have a chow mix. A chow is loyal but independent. An Akita is loyal but independent. Husky? Well, they are independent. But loyalty is probably last on the list of character traits. I wouldn't put a husky in that category. They are not a loyal breed.

They are probably one of the least loyal dogs out there, IMO. It's also why I adore German Shepherds. Loyalty is a BIG character trait for me in what I want out of a dog. And it's why I will never own a husky again. Ever. And in case anyone is confused. Ever. LOL

They sure are beautiful, though.:wub:


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Both of my Huskies were as loyal as any of my other dogs which have included Irish Wolfhounds, German Shepherds, 100% mutt (no telling what she was) & Toy Poodle/Mini Schnauzer crosses. Cochise, my male Sibe, was probably the most loyal dog I've known both to myself & to his pack, both canine & human. It wasn't obvious. He didn't wear his heart on his paw, but his loyalty was both deep & true. I'm sure that was in part b/c we were incredibly bonded. Another factor was the enormous pride he took in being pack leader. I've never had another dog of any breed that was the leader that he was. 

As much as I adored Cochise I doubt I'll have another Husky but that's b/c I wanted a more *ahem*biddable breed, a breed that is reliable off lead. While my Huskies were loyal, & quasi trainable, obedience was little more than a collection of cute tricks. It just wasn't their schtick. I think they felt it was more important that *I* be properly trained.

They weren't aloof & gave the appearance of loving everyone equally but in reality Cochise was as deeply committed to me as I was to him. Ruby clearly never quit missing her original owner who I never succeeded in finding although I searched for months. (A sad but all too typical Husky fate).


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

CelticGlory said:


> Canis Panthers!


Yep never hear of that term before but there they were on dog breed info center! Looks like Gunther's dad! But he was 50/50 APBT/BUll MASTIFF and APBT red, gorgeous dog and super friendly, despite his big giant spiked collar!  Mom on the other hand...looked like a yellow lab on steroids with an attitude!

Not really sure how Gunther came about being a Tri Color a throw back from mom somewhere along the lines I guess?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

In all the dog classes I have ever gone to, expect for the nutty little terriers, the only dogs that made me really concerned were the blue heelers. And I have trained with pits and rotties and dobes. I worry about Akitas and Chows, I have seen them at shows, but it is was the blue heelers that were really nasty little things that would bite anything. 

And when you think about it, their thing is to move cattle -- 1500 - 2200 pound beasts that will kick and plunge and maul. They have to have a ton of courage, persistence and power. They move by nipping, biting at the heels of the cattle. 

I really worry people might not know what they are getting into with them.


----------



## Wanderer (Apr 9, 2011)

#1 I cringe when someone talks about getting a dog for protection and ask should they get a GSD or a Rotty.

I cringe even more when they are greeted with responses suggesting they get a Dogo Argentino, Fila Brasileiro, Black Russian Terrier, etc.

#2 I cringe whenever people talk about getting a nordic breed when it is clear they have no idea the energy reserves these dogs have and how much exercise is needed to keep them in good mental states...or that they don't realize that when these breeds were being developed the people who were using them for sled dogs let them run wild and fend for themselves all summer long, not feeding them. The sled dogs all have a very serious prey drive aimed at any small animal, making them very likely to view the neighbor's cat as a snack.

#3 I cringe when I hear people talking about getting a flock guardian as they tend to not realize that these dogs were designed basically to be roving mine fields that explode on whatever threat came at the flock, be it a wolf, bear, or human out to steal some sheep. Some few such as the Great Pyrenees have been bred here in the west as a companion animal so that this trait isn't as strong, but conversely some of the breeds that were previously behind the Iron Curtain actually had this self-directed aggressive nature TOWARD HUMANS cultivated. (Why fence in the Gulag when you can just have some Caucasian Shepherds wandering around. Biting the face off anyone who trespasses or tries to escape is a GOOD thing). Even those breeds that weren't cultivated to guard prisons and structures can be very 'dark ages' in their outlook, not well suited to the modern world where mailmen and meter readers and sales people come wandering in but shouldn't be viewed as a threat.


----------



## The Duck (Feb 5, 2014)

I really get nervous when people want a Mastiff. They think they are cuddley lazy, big, teddy bears. And they can be! But in the wrong owner's hands or irresponsible breeder's hands it can be a horrible! People don't realize that the "cute little tricks" they a normal size dog do (i.e. playing "paw"), can seriously injury someone or a child. I trained my Mastiff teaching and NOT teaching certain things because I knew how big she would be and that she would interact with children a lot.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

The Duck said:


> I really get nervous when people want a Mastiff. They think they are cuddley lazy, big, teddy bears. And they can be! But in the wrong owner's hands or irresponsible breeder's hands it can be a horrible! People don't realize that the "cute little tricks" they a normal size dog do (i.e. playing "paw"), can seriously injury someone or a child. I trained my Mastiff teaching and NOT teaching certain things because I knew how big she would be and that she would interact with children a lot.


They can be gentle giants but the dog has to be trained to know what to do and what not to do. And if people aren't prepared to assume that responsibility, owning a dog may be too much for them.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

selzer said:


> I worry about Akitas and Chows, I have seen them at shows, but it is was the blue heelers that were really nasty little things that would bite anything.
> 
> And when you think about it, their thing is to move cattle -- 1500 - 2200 pound beasts that will kick and plunge and maul. They have to have a ton of courage, persistence and power. They move by nipping, biting at the heels of the cattle.
> 
> I really worry people might not know what they are getting into with them.


Yep "they" pretty much don't!

Those seem to be two breeds that constantly wind up in the worst hands! I always feel bad cause my "A"hole Chow "collecting" neighbor had a puppy that escaped into my yard. He asked if I wanted to keep it and I said no. I kinda hate Chows, he kept it and it grew into the kind of Chow that I hate of course.

I could have kept that from happening to at least that one dog, I could have fostered the pup or took him to a rescue both things I have done in the past, that's how I got my GSD, just get him away from where he was!

And of course that same neighbor had herder dogs! Same deal one got into my yard..actually kinda popped into site between the fence boards!

This time he said...this dogs going to the pound! I stepped up did foster thing trained and placed!
I hated herders because I thought they were all A holes...of course it's the owners. Molly (we renamed her) was of course brilliant and just needed a real home and owner that cared!

We actually wanted to keep her but while still available, a 13 year old saw her and fell in love with her. I guess I did the training job to well and off she went to a new home!  

I should have given the puppy Chow the same chance...


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wanderer said:


> #1 I cringe when someone talks about getting a dog for protection and ask should they get a GSD or a Rotty.
> 
> I cringe even more when they are greeted with responses suggesting they get a Dogo Argentino, Fila Brasileiro, Black Russian Terrier, etc.
> 
> ...


All great points here. So the Great Pyrenees (american Bloodline ) I would assume aren't the old school guys so more people friendly?

And yeah a GSD or Rotty is a much better choice in the hands of at least a half way responsible newbie, those other dogs wow..just wow!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

The Duck said:


> I really get nervous when people want a Mastiff. They think they are cuddley lazy, big, teddy bears. And they can be! But in the wrong owner's hands or irresponsible breeder's hands it can be a horrible! People don't realize that the "cute little tricks" they a normal size dog do (i.e. playing "paw"), can seriously injury someone or a child. I trained my Mastiff teaching and NOT teaching certain things because I knew how big she would be and that she would interact with children a lot.


I cringe with English Mastiffs. They are an amazing breed. But in my line if work, I see an extraordinary number if very aggressive male Mastiffs. In fact, I have yet to meet a friendly one. Bullmastiffs, yes. Know lots of wonderful Bullmastiffs. I cant think of a single Mastiff that I would call friendly. 

And my problem with that us this, they are huge. And no man on earth is going to stop them when they want to get something. Most of the owners swear they loving and friendly at home though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

